# selective renal angiogram during cath



## mshelly87 (Sep 17, 2009)

How would you bill for a selective renal angiogram done at the time of a diagnostic heart cath? From what I understand the interpertation of the selective renal angiogram needs to be as complete a study as if it had been done alone. I have a report where our physician says he did bilateral selective renal angiogram during cath but under the renal artery angiography part it just says no renal artery stenosis. I thought that there had to be a venous phase interpertation and everything. I would appreciate any help as this has been an on going issue. I don't want to be missing services but I don't want to be billing for things that the documentation does not support either. Thanks shelly


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 17, 2009)

mshelly87 said:


> How would you bill for a selective renal angiogram done at the time of a diagnostic heart cath? From what I understand the interpertation of the selective renal angiogram needs to be as complete a study as if it had been done alone. I have a report where our physician says he did bilateral selective renal angiogram during cath but under the renal artery angiography part it just says no renal artery stenosis. I thought that there had to be a venous phase interpertation and everything. I would appreciate any help as this has been an on going issue. I don't want to be missing services but I don't want to be billing for things that the documentation does not support either. Thanks shelly



IMO, you can bill for the renal angiography based on the interpretation/findings. I don't recall reading in the guidelines how specific the documentation needs to be to meet the requirements of Interpretataion. I would suggest to the physician that more documentation would help support the level of service he provided.

HTH


----------

